# Diablo kayak...anyone got one?



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Just seeing if anyone out there has one of theese:

http://www.diablopaddlesports.com/our_products

saw them at Outcast, and got a buddy that wants to get one.

I have a WS Tarpon 16 btw...so Im set, my recomendation to him is if I would have to do it over, I would spend the extra money and get the Hobie Master Angler. Just my 2 cents after reading tons of posts about how great they are. 

The diablo looks a bit slow to me, but what do y'all think?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

It looks slow and heavy but very stable. Depends what type of fishing he is into, ie open ocean, bay, river, etc. I would be skeptical about the durability of it. Can not find a decent break down of what it is made of, after seeing it at the shop, I would be careful dragging it over shells, rocks, and very careful around clam/oyster beds. 
But it does look sturdy enough with the right rigging, if he wants to catch up you could prob mount a trolling motor on there!

TRP


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting boat, cool concept and can't argue with the credentials of the designers. Probably would work really well in the rivers and bayous. Not sure about taking it in the gulf. But at $1500, it is pricey - more than most OK's and very close to the price of a Hobie...


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Limited versatility for a thick rigid surfboard looking platform with shallow depressions built into it. Flats and calmer waters. Likely very slow to paddle. Like Ferd said. You can buy your way through just about any paddle kayak made out there to get to this one and a couple hundred more and your into a hobie.


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

concur with you guys...I would either:

1. spend the extra money and be into the top of the line kayak

or

2. spend less and be into something faster/more efficent


----------

